# Mantis aerator attachment



## Pedro built (Mar 26, 2018)

I bought the mantis mainly for the tiller and dethatcher attachments, I am really impressed with both anyways I was just wondering if anybody has had any experience with the aerator attachment and if that type of aeration is any good.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

iirc the mantis aerator has solid triangular tines. This really is more of a less aggressive tiller than the regular tiller attachment. I think if you are wanting to aerate you probably should get a core aerator and the Mantis is way too lightweight to do that. I have the similar Ryobi tiller attachment which worked surprisingly well when I used it 25 years ago.


----------



## SpencerMaclean86 (May 11, 2018)

Lopezpslc said:


> I bought the mantis mainly for the tiller and dethatcher attachments, I am really impressed with both anyways I was just wondering if anybody has had any experience with the aerator attachment and if that type of aeration is any good.


I have both the dethatcher attachment and the aerator attachment. I find the dethatching attachment to work very well. So well perhaps that my expectations for the aerator attachment were very high and I came away very disappointed. It did a fine job of scratching up the dirt to allow my grass seed to have more contact with the dirt however that is where the bus stopped for me.

There is no comparison with a core aerator.

The mantis is a great unit and I love how well it handles in my small vegetable garden, however as an aerator it does a poor job.


----------



## Pedro built (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you exactly what I wanted to know, I can't say enough good things about the tiller and dethatcher but was skeptical about the aerator, I have it so I'll give it a shot and see if there's any benefit to the turf.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not good for cool season grasses. I have the aerator attachment for the Mantis. Used it to tear up a thatchy Bermuda/Zoysia lawn. When I say tear up, the action of the tines left a lot of soil churned up to the surface that I then had to rake smooth. Lawn grew back nicely, but I suspect only Bermuda or Zoysia would be tolerant of such extreme disturbance.


----------

